# Dialer: Ab Frühjahr strengere Regeln



## sascha (21 Dezember 2004)

*Dialer: Ab Frühjahr strengere Regeln
*
Die Regeln für den Einsatz von Dialern werden noch einmal verschärft. Im Frühjahr 2005 sollen neue Vorschriften in Kraft treten, die das Aussehen von Einwählprogramme über 09009-Nummern weitaus genauer als bisher regeln. Kernpunkt werden dabei ein neues, einheitliches Zustimmungsfenster, und exakte Vorgaben für die Tarifnennung sein. Am Mittwoch will die Behörde ihre Pläne öffentlich machen. 

Eines steht jetzt schon fest: Wenn die neuen Regeln in Kraft treten, werden es Dialer-Anbieter und -Betreiber schwerer haben, das schnelle Geld zu machen. Denn bei ihrem Vorhaben, den Verbraucherschutz zu verbessern, hat sich die Regulierungsbehörde gleich eine ganze Reihe von Kritikpunkten an den bisherigen Bestimmungen vorgenommen. Dabei wurde auch ein Teil der Anregungen verwirklicht, die im Rahmen eines Anhörungsverfahrens im Sommer bei der Behörde eingegangen waren. Unter den 21 Unternehmen, Verbänden und Institutionen, die sich an der Anhörung beteiligt hatten, war wie berichtet auch Dialerschutz.de. Der wichtigste Kritikpunkt: Dialer-Anbieter sind derzeit noch auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite, wenn sie den Preis für die Dialer-Einwahl erst im dritten Zustimmungsfenster angeben. Dass der Verbraucher bis dahin schon in zwei Fenstern auf „OK“ geklickt hat und deshalb die kleingedruckte Preisangabe am Schluss oft übersieht, war in der Vergangenheit vielfach - auch von uns - kritisiert worden. Damit soll jetzt Schluss sein. Denn die Regulierer wollen ein einheitliches Fenster einführen, in dem der – bis zu 30 Euro hohe – Preis für die Einwahl nicht mehr übersehen werden kann.

Um Tricks und Manipulationen mit diesem Fenster zu verhindern, gibt die Behörde das Aussehen ganz genau vor: „Das Fenster muss auf dem Bildschirm zentriert dargestellt werden und so erscheinen, wie es aus der Abbildung ersichtlich ist“, heißt es in dem Plan, der Dialerschutz.de vorliegt. „Die Hintergrundfarbe des Fensters ist weiß, die Textfarbe schwarz. (...) Anstelle des Textes in den eckigen Klammern ist der Preis und der Abrechnungstakt (pro Minute oder pro Verbindung) einzufügen. (...)“. Die exakte Vorgabe des Zustimmungsfensters vor Verbindungsherstellung wird von der Regulierungsbehörde für notwendig erachtet, so heißt es, weil sich die bisherigen Vorgaben der so genannten Amtsblattverfügung 54/2003 als nicht ausreichend erwiesen hätten: „Anbieter haben den unter den bestehenden Anforderungen bestehenden Spielraum genutzt, um den Preis dennoch schlecht sichtbar darzustellen.“ 

Auch in einem anderen Punkt, bei dem die „Spielräume“ ausgenutzt wurden, will die Regulierungsbehörde eingreifen. So werben viele Dialer-Anbieter in den ersten zwei Fenstern, in denen der Nutzer zum Download und zur Installation des Dialers zustimmen muss, damit, dass beides kostenlos sei. Das soll verboten werden: „Eine Kostenfreiheit darf nicht suggeriert werden. Insbesondere dürfen Formulierungen wie „durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten", „kostenloses Zugangstool" und „der Download ist für Sie kostenlos" nicht verwendet werden“, heißt es in der geplanten Anordnung. Außerdem müssten sich künftig „Größe, Gestaltung, Farbgebung und Platzierung des Fensters, in welchem die explizite Zustimmung zur Installation bzw. Aktivierung abgefragt wird“, von dem Fenster, in dem die Zustimmung zur Verbindungsherstellung abgefragt wird, „deutlich unterscheiden“. Damit soll verhindert werden, dass User in einer Art „Tunneleffekt“ immer wieder auf „OK“ klicken, ohne die zugehörigen Informationen wahrzunehmen. Zudem soll künftig sicher gestellt werden, dass Dialer, die sich nach der Einwahl selbst vom PC des Betroffenen selbst löschen, nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. 

Wann die neuen Vorgaben in Kraft treten, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de sollen die Pläne zur Neuregelung am Mittwoch veröffentlicht werden. Eine entsprechende Verfügung ist dann für Frühjahr 2005 geplant – mit einer dreimonatigen Übergangsfrist, damit die Anbieter Zeit zur Umstellung haben. Bis dahin dürfte auch schon feststehen, wie teuer die Registrierung von 09009-Dialern in Deutschland wird. Wie mehrfach berichtet, arbeitet das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium derzeit an entsprechenden Planungen. Genaues ist aber noch nicht bekannt. 


Bericht mit Bild des neuen Zustimmungsfensters:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=219

cu,

Sascha


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86746#86746
sorry , das hatte ich nicht gesehen ..
j.

PS: ein Problem bleibt aber nach wie vor selbst mit diesen verbesserten Regeln: 
Das Problem von Alibidialerinstallationen, bei denen  formal korrekte Dialer registriert sind und unter
der gleichen Nummer eine andere "Nummer abgezogen" wird.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Ob das schon alles für heute von der RegTP ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Und natürlich dicke Krokodilstränen aus der Lobbyecke.

Wer kann noch gute Geschäfte machen, wenn der Preis wirklich deutlich anzuzeigen ist?

Dietmar Vill

PS: Markteilnehmer sind auch die geschundenen Verbraucher.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich dicke Krokodilstränen aus der Lobbyecke.


Dieses "Rauschen" aus dem FST-Wald spricht für sich. Dabei weiß man in Düsseldorf doch sicher sehr wohl einzuschätzen, dass die Bonner Behörde das "Schweizer Modell" bevorzugen würde, wenn das nicht der freien Marktgestaltung entgegen streben würde und vom Gesetzgeber (vorerst) nicht beabsichtigt ist.
Es gab mal Zeiten (so bis Mitte 2003), da wollte die FST direkt der RegTP zuarbeiten oder (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) als Kontrollorgan beauftragt werden. Da, wahrscheinlich glücklicherweise für die Verbraucher, aus dem Deal nix wurde, frage ich mich schon, welche Daseinsberechtigung die FST eV überhaupt noch hat.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei weiß man in Düsseldorf doch sicher sehr wohl einzuschätzen, dass die Bonner Behörde das "Schweizer Modell" bevorzugen würde, wenn das nicht der freien Marktgestaltung entgegen streben würde und vom Gesetzgeber (vorerst) nicht beabsichtigt ist.


Die Regierten bevorzugen das "Schweizer Modell" auch mehrheitlich durch Sperrung dieser Nummern, durch DSL, durch AntiVir usw..

Es bleibt rätselhaft, warum der Gesetzgeber so lange den wichtigsten Marktteilnehmern, den Verbrauchern, das Gehör verweigert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

Wie derzeit die Affaire um Laurenz M. zeigt, sind die Entscheidungsträger in unserer Republik so weit von der Basis entfernt, dass der "Mop" mit seinen Problemen sie kaum erreichen kann. Da schafft jeder so sein Schärflein ins Trockene und ich gehe getrost davon aus, dass private Telefongebühren i. d. R. unsere Damen und Herren der Führungsriege überhaupt nicht tangieren. Will damit sagen - man kennt (wenn überhaupt) das Problem nur vom Papier her und ist nicht wirklich und auch nicht persönlich davon betroffen.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (22 Dezember 2004)

Das ist auch so ein Missverständniss, die heisen deshalb "Volksvertreter" weil sie die Meinung und Interessen des Volks mit Füßen treten...  

Aber genug der Polemik, die Richtung der TP finde ich schon gut...


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2004)

Um die durchschnittliche Qualität von Dialerangeboten richtig zu bewerten, lohnt es sich, Originalzitate aus der Szene zu lesen. Ich hatte lange auf ein hübsches Zitat verweisen können, welches vor wenigen Tagen dann an der Originalstelle doch beseitigt wurde. Warum eigentlich?

Nun finde ich im Google-Cache noch die www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]letzte Gelegenheit,[/url] den originalen Wortlaut zu genießen. Das ist sehr weise von Google, Dokumente der Zeitgeschichte aufzubewahren.

In diesem Zusammenhang wird die Dreistigkeit der Lobby besonders deutlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (25 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Um die durchschnittliche Qualität von Dialerangeboten richtig zu bewerten, lohnt es sich, Originalzitate aus der Szene zu lesen. Dietmar Vill



Der Thread enthält noch so manches weitere "Schätzchen".

Die Links in den Kopf / Fußzeilen funktionieren. (Thema    Pages (87): « First ... « 7 8 [9] 10 11 » ... Last »).

*Noch im Jagin zu lesen*
und im weiteren Verlauf:
*Einer mit seiner "Lieblingsbeschäftigung"*

Gruss A. John


----------



## dvill (25 Dezember 2004)

Natürlich gehen die Links. Der Thread war am 18.12.04 noch komplett. Da konnte ich den Beitrag noch normal verlinken.

Durch vermutlich spontanen Bytesprung ging er dann plötzlich verloren. Im Grunde nicht schade drum, aber er vermittelt einen guten Eindruck von seriösen Geschäftsleuten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2005)

Neues von den Krokodilstränen. Man beklagt sich, dass über das hohe Beschwerdeaufkommen geredet wird.

Kreativ ist immerhin die Wortschöpfung "Mehrwertdienstemissbrauchsbekämpfung".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2005)

http://www.ap-verlag.de/komm141.htm


> Lösung mit Weitblick: Auf Augenhöhe mit dem Markt
> Der FST sieht jahrelange Erfahrung und umfassende Marktkenntnisse als wesentliche Erfolgsfaktoren für funktionierenden Streckenschutz: „20.000 bearbeitete Verbraucheranfragen, jahrelange Zusammenarbeit mit Regulierungsbehörde, Verbraucherschützern und Anbietern sind ein Garant für kompetente Arbeit im Sinne des Marktes“, meint C.  K. , Geschäftsführerin FST e.V. „Allerdings wird das Herumdoktern an Symptomen langfristig diesen komplexen Markt nicht sichern. Den Ursachen marktschädigender Einflüsse geht man nur durch konsequente Marktbeobachtung und strukturiert angelegte Screenings auf den Grund“,



Blablablabla.....


----------



## sascha (20 Januar 2005)

> Den Ursachen marktschädigender Einflüsse geht man nur durch konsequente Marktbeobachtung und strukturiert angelegte Screenings auf den Grund



Da warte ich eigentlich nur noch auf den Gutachterauftrag für uns...


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2005)

Brauchen wir Aufträge von "mehrheitlich Seriösen"?

Wir wirken schon.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2005)

Blablablablabala
blablablablablablabla
blablablablablablabla


			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> Greenock (based in Spain) and Premium Call (based in Germany) were operating services using the same dialler software. Both companies referred to a shared information provider Crosskirk and the services connected through dialler software entitled ‘webdialer’. (...) Our Spanish and German IARN [=FST!] contacts were made aware of the case before we took action....


blablablablablabla
blablablablablabla


			
				fst schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgabe des Vereins ist die "Regulierung" des Mehrwertdienstmarktes und die Durchsetzung der Verbraucherinteressen. Um dieses zu gewährleisten, wurde eine Beschwerdestelle als unabhängiges Kontrollgremium eingerichtet. Die Beschwerdestelle prüft Verbraucherbeschwerden und wirkt auf die Einhaltung der Richtlinien hin. Sie ist berechtigt, Verstösse gegen die Richtlinien zu sanktionieren.


blablablablablablabla


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2005)

Die Frage , die sich doch stellt, wenn all dieses schöne Geschwätz wahr wäre, warum mußten denn ständig die 
Gesetze und Regeln verschärft werden? Vom FST ist nicht ein konstruktiver Vorschlag gekommen.
Die Devise: Besitzstandswahrung, Abwiegelung und der lächerliche Versuch sich selbst  als Hüter der 
Regulative einzubringen....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2005)

Ich werfe der FST mehr vor als nur mangelnde Initiative... Ich würde gerne wissen, was damals genau an Informationsaustausch stattgefunden hat zwischen London und Düsseldorf - in dem von mir mehrfach geposteten Einzelfall (Greenock SL/Premium Call GmbH). Ich werde in dieser Sache wohl doch noch einmal etwas offizieller als bisher nachfragen müssen. Über das procedere bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

FST eV - bei diesem "eingetragenen Verein" gibt es doch sicher eine Satzung, die gesetzeskonform sein muss (Vereinsgesetz) und passend dazu eine Aufsichtsbehörde, evtl. das BMI.


----------



## peanuts (21 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage , die sich doch stellt, wenn all dieses schöne Geschwätz wahr wäre, warum mußten denn ständig die
> Gesetze und Regeln verschärft werden? Vom FST ist nicht ein konstruktiver Vorschlag gekommen.
> Die Devise: Besitzstandswahrung, Abwiegelung und der lächerliche Versuch sich selbst  als Hüter der
> Regulative einzubringen....
> ...



Immerhin haben sie sich mal bemüht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=20744#20744. Obwohl die Telekomm Mitglied im FST war/ist, hat die sich um o.g. Prüfbericht einen Dreck geschert.

Geld gab's trotzdem nicht, sondern jede Menge Stress für T-Bumm und deren Staranwalt.  :bash:


----------



## tuxedo (6 Februar 2005)

Wie schaut das mit dem einheitlichen Zustimmungsfenster für Dialer aus? Ist bekannt, ob dieses die Stelle des bisherigen ersten OK-Fensters einnimmt? Oder wird es gar alle drei OK-Bestätigungen ablösen? Oder wird es das letzte der drei Bestätigungsfenster sein? Gibt es dazu schon irgendwo Infos?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=219


> Auch in einem anderen Punkt, bei dem die „Spielräume“ ausgenutzt wurden, will die Regulierungsbehörde eingreifen. So werben viele Dialer-Anbieter in den ersten zwei Fenstern, in denen der Nutzer zum Download und zur Installation des Dialers zustimmen muss, damit, dass beides kostenlos sei. Das soll verboten werden: „Eine Kostenfreiheit darf nicht suggeriert werden. Insbesondere dürfen Formulierungen wie „durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten", „kostenloses Zugangstool" und „der Download ist für Sie kostenlos" nicht verwendet werden“, heißt es in der geplanten Anordnung. *Außerdem müssten sich künftig „Größe, Gestaltung, Farbgebung und Platzierung des Fensters, in welchem die explizite Zustimmung zur Installation bzw. Aktivierung abgefragt wird“, von dem Fenster, in dem die Zustimmung zur Verbindungsherstellung abgefragt wird, „deutlich unterscheiden“.* Damit soll verhindert werden, dass User in einer Art „Tunneleffekt“ immer wieder auf „OK“ klicken, ohne die zugehörigen Informationen wahrzunehmen. Zudem soll künftig sicher gestellt werden, dass Dialer, die sich nach der Einwahl selbst vom PC des Betroffenen selbst löschen, nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.


Danach wird es nicht ganz klar welche Fenster übrig bleiben , das hört sich so an,  dass  ein weiteres Fenster, dass den  eigentlichen Verbindungsaufbau herstellt, bestehen bleibt. 

j.


----------



## tuxedo (6 Februar 2005)

Ah stimmt. Danke. Hatte den Satz wohl nicht genau genug gelesen. Zumindest wird aus der Textpassage klar, dass das Einheitsfenster dem User frühstmöglich präsentiert werden muss. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------

